# Good Treats for my Rats



## AnimeRats96 (Jul 8, 2017)

So, I've been experimenting with my new rats in what treats/snacks they like to eat.

*Treats/Snacks Given*
-Carrots
-Strawberries
-Yogurt Drops-
Nature's Valley: Granola Crunch [ Oats n' Honey ]
_my boys love these. go crazy at the sound of the bag rattling_
-Lunch Meat [ plain turkey ]
-Grapes [ only without the skin. I have to peel them off ]
-Corn Flakes [ Special K. not given often ]

*Dislikes Treats/Snacks*
-Apples [ iffy ]
-Blackberries
-Green Beans

So, I was wondering what you give your rats as treats. Some YouTube videos I have seen, I could have sworn people were giving their rats those heathy baby snacks. They looked to be in the shape of stars.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Try cheerios, Gerber puffs, meat baby food, frozen peas, applesauce, and banana (must be very ripe & completely yellow - only one of my girls goes crazy about this). The first four have been loved by all my rats (frozen peas, Gerber puffs, and meat baby food seem to generally be a rat favorite), while only one of my rats adored applesauce, and another one has gone crazy for bananas. My rats also adore dried lentils and are so-so on dried pasta. They love scrambled and boiled eggs, but I only feed them this occasionally. Olives are another favorite, but very salty and should be a rare treat.


Finally, my rats adore dried oats (and if you make it into oatmeal, they'll practically trample each other for a bite ), sunflower seeds (very fatty, so should only be an occasional treat), and chocolate ice cream (I've only fed this a few times with bitter medications, but its always worked like a charm).


For my daily trick training, I mainly feed my rats cheerios, Gerber puffs, wafer paper, and occasionally meat baby food. I find that these treats can be given in moderately large numbers without any health consequences (wafer paper is an especially healthy treat). I used to use bits of yogurt drops, but one of my girls developed an allergic reaction to them (she would have sneezing fits after eating them) and they were causing my other girls to itch. 

Funnily enough, with my first pair of girls one would peel off a grape/pea skin, and the other would eat the skins  Sonic (the rat who'd eat the skins) sure saved me a lot of cleanup!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Just wanted to note that gerber puffs are the star shaped baby treats you saw being fed on youtube. I often use them as training treats when my rats tire of plain cheerios.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

All the rats I've had really love rice krispies and just those plain rolled oats in those big Quaker jars (which make great rat toys when they're empty). Even when my rats got sick or lost their appetite they really liked those oats. They also are trained to go crazy and come running to the sound of me shaking the peanut jar... But I don't like to give them more than 1 peanut when I do it (I do it to call them back to the cage) just because they're kinda high in fat/protein for them. Besides that I just give them their usual Oxbow + veggies + frozen berries which are more like part of their diet than treats, methinks.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Look in the baby food section in the grocery store, there are alot of good treats there. The good thing about baby food is that its low calorie and nutritious.


----------

